# ***when can you actually call your self a detailer???***



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

ok just wondering when you can say your a full blown detailer rather than someone who valets there car thinking that there a detailer ???

is it that it used to take you 3 days to prep your car ready for a show/enhancement???

is it that you have the ability to use a rotary with no issues???

is is that you remove alloys/numberplate ect when your carrying out the enhancement ???

is it that you just simply woke up one morning and decided your a detailer????



discuss :thumb:

(just like to point out that i myself under no circumstances do i not think I'm a detailer) 
(also like to point out this is certainly not a dig at anyone on dw just before/if i get shot down. I'm actually interested)


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

evogeof said:


> is it that you just simply woke up one morning and decided your a detailer????


This is the reality of this industry.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/for...hlight=When+can+you+call+your+self+a+detailer


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

When you have atleast 20 waxes and only use one or two of them


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Ross said:


> When you have atleast 20 waxes and only use one or two of them


:lol::lol: i must be a master detailer then :lol:


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

I personally think its when you feel you have the skills acquired and perfected, and then feel you can offer this to other people, start a website, advertise, register with HMRC as self employed, get enquiries and begin to actually "trade"  

That would be my opinion from personal experience anyway.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

I hate the term detailer now because about 5% on here are professionals the rest of us are hobbyists. I like to look after my car and spend stupid hours doing it but I aspire to have the perfection of kds, that is detailing.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

A subject that has been flogged to death on this forum, inevitably ends up in a boring argument. To the outside world nobody even recognizes the term "detailer"


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

devonutopia said:


> I personally think its when you feel you have the skills acquired and perfected, and then feel you can offer this to other people, start a website, advertise, register with HMRC as self employed, get enquiries and begin to actually "trade"
> 
> That would be my opinion from personal experience anyway.


I'd go with this. It's a profession after all.
People don't change a plug top and decide they're an electrician :lol:

You can be a hobbyist/enthusiast but to me a detailer is a person that does detailing as a job.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I think a detailer is someone who details cars for a living, the rest of us aspire to be a detailer but for now just like detailing our own cars, thats my take on it anyway.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

You are a detailer when you continually critique your own techniques and systems as you want to improve your current level of service you provide

A valeter will usually look for ways to squeeze in yet ANOTHER car


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

muzzer42 said:


> I think a detailer is someone who details cars for a living, the rest of us aspire to be a detailer but for now just like detailing our own cars, thats my take on it anyway.


But surely that makes you a detailer then?

But whats in a name? Detailing is just an American word we've adopted that somehow makes people think we're great at cleaning cars 

Over here they're called Groomers (which sounds dodgy to me :lol: :lol or your someone who buffs out cars 

Theres a few that call themselves detailers and they are the ones that actually remove the swirls.

I bought my runabout from someone who buffs out cars and even though the battered red paint was red and glossy it was also full of swirls (and don't get me started on the interior lol).


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

stangalang said:


> You are a detailer when you continually critique your own techniques and systems as you want to improve your current level of service you provide
> 
> A valeter will usually look for ways to squeeze in yet ANOTHER car


Good distinction that.

I suspect a "detailer" will want to spend one day on one car as a minimum. 

I couldn't imagine attempting to "detail" 2 cars in one day. It might be possible in the summer if you start early and do a 16 hour day or something


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

scratcher said:


> I'd go with this. It's a profession after all.
> People don't change a plug top and decide their an electrician :lol:
> 
> You can be a hobbyist/enthusiast but to me a detailer is a person that does detailing as a job.


To rip off the name of one of the detailers on here, detailing to me is about the finer details. The difference between me and my neighbour is he'll wash his car and let the sun dry it and give the interior a quick vac and wipe.

Me, I'll wait until theres no sun on the car and meticulously go around the car working from top to bottom with soft lambs wool mitts, using expensive shampoo.

Putting the car in the garage and then pat drying it, followed by blowing out all the drips.

The attention to detail is what sets detailers apart from everyone else.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I'd say there is a marked difference between someone who "details" their car and someone who is a "professional detailer"; by taking the approach that many of us do on here towards the care of cars it would suggest that we are inclined to consider ourselves to be detailing, as it is following the widely known description of the processes carried out.
However, in order to be professional at anything requires a broad range of knowledge which goes way beyond the basic principles that many may have. 

That knowledge comes from experience mainly, and not just someone who has used SRP for years and has now decided to buy a Bigfoot!


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

How I see it, a valeter is someone who washes car, and your a detailer whenever you start taking it to the next level... Most of us are hobby detailers and some of us are Pro detailers...
I love what the Pro detailers achive in the studio thread, but I have seen some very amazing things rom hobby detailers to on here, that could easily do this as a pro, but might have another job they really love...


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

alxg said:


> I'd say there is a marked difference between someone who "details" their car and someone who is a "professional detailer"; by taking the approach that many of us do on here towards the care of cars it would suggest that we are inclined to consider ourselves to be detailing, as it is following the widely known description of the processes carried out.
> However, in order to be professional at anything requires a broad range of knowledge which goes way beyond the basic principles that many may have.
> 
> That knowledge comes from experience mainly, and not just someone who has used SRP for years and has now decided to buy a Bigfoot!


whats a bigfoot ??? :lol::lol:


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

When you can charge 5 grand for a quick was and polish


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Blackmondie said:


> How I see it, a valeter is someone who washes car, and your a detailer whenever you start taking it to the next level... Most of us are hobby detailers and some of us are Pro detailers...
> I love what the Pro detailers achive in the studio thread, but I have seen some very amazing things rom hobby detailers to on here, that could easily do this as a pro, but might have another job they really love...


couldn't agree more some amazing hobby detailers on here and all credit to them.

also some amazing pro detailers on here too and some amazing pro artist detailers who don't visit dw :thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

evogeof said:


> couldn't agree more some amazing hobby detailers on here and all credit to them.
> 
> also some amazing pro detailers on here too and some amazing pro artist detailers who don't visit dw :thumb:


Pro artist or con artist? :lol:

What annoys me is reflection shots after a detail and no pics with a light source on areas before and after.

And they are like look how shiny I make it. 
:lol:


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

spending anymore than the average 2+hour wash on a car, then id have thought is the start of detailing. i mean id say one mans 5hr detail is another mans start if you get where im coming from. if you like to spend 8hrs or more on cleaning/dressing every corner of your car then your a detailer, if youre good at it tho is another matter, this is where experience comes in and using good products


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

supraGZaerotop said:


> spending anymore than the average 2+hour wash on a car, then id have thought is the start of detailing. i mean id say one mans 5hr detail is another mans start if you get where im coming from. if you like to spend 8hrs or more on cleaning/dressing every corner of your car then your a detailer, if youre good at it tho is another matter, this is where experience comes in and using good products


i had a free scotchgaurd applied to my wives brand-new audi and i asked how long it took them to apply this application (and yes i know its rubbish but it was free) and he said 3 hrs ish i replied it takes me 3 hrs to wash my car alone :doublesho.
I'm certainly no detailer ide say I'm a polisher


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

supraGZaerotop said:


> spending anymore than the average 2+hour wash on a car, then id have thought is the start of detailing. i mean id say one mans 5hr detail is another mans start if you get where im coming from. if you like to spend 8hrs or more on cleaning/dressing every corner of your car then your a detailer, if youre good at it tho is another matter, this is where experience comes in and using good products


I usually spend 8 hours on mine every 2-3 weeks so I think I'm classing myself as a bit of a detailer. My mates can't believe I do the engine bay as well . :lol::lol:


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Scotty Pro said:


> I usually spend 8 hours on mine every 2-3 weeks so I think I'm classing myself as a bit of a detailer. My mates can't believe *I do the engine bay as well* . :lol::lol:


thats just ocd :lol:


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't understand the mind set of you have to be charging money to be a detailed.

If you are say very picky about how the car is cleaned getting into every nook and cranny etc then you are detailing

As in the saying the devil is in the detail

Its all about the attention to detail 

Well that's my take on it, be it right or wrong


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

When you know who not to buy from because they won't provide safety sheets! Hands up all the detailers now!!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

The Americans drive me batty, I read this frequently " I detailed the car for 2 hours the other day." If I'm doing a wash I call it a wash!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

When you don't need photoshop to make your car look better than it is


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> When you don't need photoshop to make your car look better than it is but i can't complain as i play with children's toy cars and I'm in my 50's


i have never photoshopped anything i can assure you :thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Me too, I don't have the skills.


----------



## Gadgetguy (Jan 20, 2013)

Think you can call yourself a detailer the moment you start to buy certain products and follow or learn set out methods to clean or enhance your car to a meticulous level just beyond a quick wash and vac to be honest.

Anyone can also go out and buy a decent camera and straight away be called a photographer or a load of tools and be called a mechanic and be as good and sometimes better as a person that does it as a full time job as long as they have the passion,time and mindset to do it correctly.

The problem starts when your ego outways your skill level or your desire to earn rather than learn takes over and you drop yourself right in it and start to give people that are good either as a hobby or a profession a bad name.


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> When you don't need photoshop to make your car look better than it is


I saw this little excert on a facebook profile recently. Hmmmm. 

Some blatant touching up I think.... Or just turning up the brightness a bit.


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

devonutopia said:


> I saw this little excert on a facebook profile recently. Hmmmm.
> 
> Some blatant touching up I think.... Or just turning up the brightness a bit.


lol,,


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

You become a detailer when good is not good enough. You become a detailer when you are thrown some of the most challenging of vehicles, take the clients inspiration onboard and create the aesthetics they wanted to gain from there vehicle. You are a detailer when you spend arduous weeks not days tending to varied paint types yet creating the same quality finish at the end. So many variables but your not a detailer by merely using expensive products. Knowing about the products and how to gain teh best from said products rather than using them in wrongful context or over applying / wrongfully applying due to ambient conditions etc. Knowledge and rounded experience from ground up preparation to paint correction in a safe and dignified manner on varied paint thickness and types are all paramount for becoming said word.


----------



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

I think staying power comes into the issue, you may all gear but how often do you use it.


----------



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

from what I was told a few years back detailer and detailing is a term the americans use for valeting and over here valeters or high end professionals adopted it to sound more professional and tbh it works but to say when do you become a pro ? well do you work in a car wash dealer valeter or mobile valeter or do you have high end clients and the big fancy unit with flash camera and lights and if you do have these then well done lol :thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

In my honest opinion, having flashy units with posh lights does not make you a good detailer. It means you have the start up money to do this and can take the risk of maybe not earning an income for a while. Or a good business head. 

Obviously all these things help and I am sure a lot of the detailers who have these have earnt them through running a good business and building a good reputation. 

The best detailers out there may not have all these things. Obviously they all help get the best results. 

I personally know a bloke who can market and run businesses but he's a crap detailer. I also know another bloke who calls himself a detailer, he doesn't earn much but he's crap. Probably why. Although I guess this contradicts what I said previously. What I am trying to say is that anyone can call themselves a detailer, some have all the show but non of the go, some do a modest at best valet. 

I went round said detailers work and spent an age removing dryed polish from the bumper joins, window trims etc. 

I don't know what I'm trying to get at now. I'm tired.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Also clients with posh cars are going to be more interested in somebody with a fancy unit than someone without.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

After watching 2/3 youtube video's


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

devonutopia said:


> I saw this little excert on a facebook profile recently. Hmmmm.
> 
> Some blatant touching up I think.... Or just turning up the brightness a bit.


:lol: yes and you will find it closer to home , also camera angles tricks , you can even make Susan Boyle look like a super model it ain't hard , but a bit misleading and poor show when used for marketing , and this happens a lot more often than you think


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Guitarjon said:


> Also clients with posh cars are going to be more interested in somebody with a fancy unit than someone without.


Surely personal recommendation better, but having a modern spottles unit would help, and a very good camera:thumb:


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> :lol: yes and you will find it closer to home , also camera angles tricks , you can even make Susan Boyle look like a super model it ain't hard but i do fantasise over her all the time  but a bit misleading and poor show when used for marketing , and this happens a lot more often than you think


:lol::lol:


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Surely this is an easy answer and the clue is in the question, DETAILER.

Its when you take care of the details, not just wash and wax.

Tyre shine, wheels waxed, wheel arch liners cleaned and treated, a cotton bud inside air vents etc

When your bothered about the details your a detailer:thumb:


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

Guitarjon said:


> Also clients with posh cars are going to be more interested in somebody with a fancy unit than someone without.


You'd be surprised at what cars some "hobby" detailers without units get their mitts on.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

muzzer42 said:


> I think a detailer is someone who details cars for a living, the rest of us aspire to be a detailer but for now just like detailing our own cars, thats my take on it anyway.


I kind of agree with this, a little.

However personally I call myself a detailer and that's because when doing my car/other peoples cars (and I only really do friends, familys and forum members) I always strive to enhance the finish and offer a long lasting durable protection. I don't just "give it a clean" or clay it and SRP and leave it at that, I'm always trying new products, new techniques, yet at all times wanting to keep a scratch free surface and enhance the vehicles appearance and provide the best protection possible.

I think that's when you go from being a regular car cleaner to a detailer.

Where as a "valeter" wouldn't care about wheel arches (saying that mine are a state at the moment :lol or the backs of the wheels, or the hinges, etc, I do like I'm sure many on here do.

It's beyond that, it's the method of which you apply and use protects, and your attention to DETAIL (from where it gets its name). Stained trim behind the leading edge of a bonnet, grit/dirt around badges on the boot lead, white wax residue on the rub strips, all of that is unacceptable to me.

Every streak, every iron deposit, needs to be removed, every piece of trim, the paint, the barrels of the wheels, all needs to be cleaned/protected/dressed properly and with the correct tools and products.

With regards to units, having a unit doesn't make you a good detailer.
It just provides a more professional image. And better/easier working conditions for the most part.

If I had a garage large enough to work in, or a unit, I would take up detailing as a much more serious part time job but I'm happy enough doing my own car and a couple of others at the weekends per month.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> When you don't need photoshop to make your car look better than it is


Not Photoshop.....

I'm going to be very honest here and say one of the very best things you can do for your detailing is use a decent camera! The major difference I see between the good detailers and the great ones is the quality of their pictures! 

But be aware, the camera doesn't lie! I often see stuff in my finished photos where I've missed or could have done better haha!


----------

